# Cologne



## THORHAMMER (Jul 24, 2007)

Just playing around, experimenting with angles and light. 

didn't really get the look I was shooting for, but its interesting. 

ps. I added the weird looking blur around the bottle on purpose just

experimenting. nothing serious on this one.


----------



## skieur (Jul 24, 2007)

Well, at the very least the bottle should stand out more from the background, particularly the lower front.  Logo and name should also stand out much more vividly and with greater contrast.

skieur


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jul 24, 2007)

I totally agree !! I just thought there was something interesting or moody about the shot.. I approached it like a landscape not a commercial picture. I can see that one well placed reflector for the label might have made all the difference in the world


----------



## skieur (Jul 24, 2007)

By the way, I would use a curve background to prevent the LINE behind this product.  I have also used dark velvet because it does not reflect light and isolates the product.

skieur


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jul 24, 2007)

thanks,

the line is there from the fake blur I make around the bottle. its not there in 

the original...


----------



## skieur (Jul 25, 2007)

THORHAMMER said:


> thanks,
> 
> the line is there from the fake blur I make around the bottle. its not there in
> 
> the original...


 
I meant the "horizon line" between the red shade and the blue.  Surely that is in the original, no?

skieur


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jul 25, 2007)

nope, its not there in the original, ill post a pic later if you want. 
the light more at an angle and the background wasnt that close , prob about 10 feet away


----------

